# Automatic Sprinklers: Sprinkler Alignment and Obstructions



## mark handler (Nov 9, 2010)

“Sprinkler Alignment and Obstructions” identifies a number of problems with sprinkler installations.

Despite the best efforts of plan reviewers, sprinkler problems arise during installation.  It is incumbent on the inspector to find and correct them.

http://www.usfa.dhs.gov/downloads/pdf/coffee-break/cb_fp_2010_45.pdf


----------



## FM William Burns (Nov 9, 2010)

Got to love that notching job....huh?


----------



## RJJ (Nov 13, 2010)

Boy! Have not had that yet! guess the question will be who was there first. The Carpenter or the pipe fitter? Just amazing.


----------



## peach (Nov 20, 2010)

The National Fire Academy should have just said "it ain't gonna work"... and then go on to point out that it's ALSO probably a bearing wall (the double top plates are a clue)..


----------

